# First round of ICSI currently on 2ww



## Jodie0509 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello,

I am 23 and my fiancé is 26, we have been ttc for 3 years and this is our first round of ICSI.

Currently on the 2ww which is difficult! Can't stop thinking about it all- I had my et monday so my pregnancy test will be taken on the 24th!

I had 17 follicles, 14 eggs collected, 11 fertilised, 1 perfect blasty on day of ET and a few blastys nearly at the same stage. 

We made the decision not to freeze as my partner has good sperm quantity/ poor quality but due to the amount of eggs collected we made that decision - hopefully it's the right one. 

Any advise for this 2ww would be great 

I'm currently experiencing bad cramping when I cough/ sneeze or need a wee. Anyone had anything similar? 

I feel like I have cystitis coming and more spots on my face which happens everytime I'm due on so am starting to question everything right now. 

Thankyou in advance 

Jodie x


----------



## JessNet21 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hi Jode,

I really hope you get a BFP on 24th! 

I was just wondering if you can explain a bit more about the IVF process for me?

I'm 25, my OH is 26 and our first IVF consultation is in a few weeks time... I just want an idea on what to expect 

What is the difference between follicles and eggs collected? I have PCOS and don't ovulate so I'm really worried that my eggs are going to be poor quality or even non existant  

Is the stimming bit the injections etc to produce the eggs and how much should I expect to be back and forth from the clinic? Sorry for all the questions! 

You're a similar age to me and I just wondered how you feel about all of this? I haven't told many people what we're going through and everyone says how young I am and shouldn't worry but it doesn't help - I think about it every day! 

I've not done any rounds yet so unfortunately I don't know how you can keep your mind relaxed during this time, maybe yoga? Acupuncture? If you look around the forum there will be threads offering advice during the 2ww. 

All the best

Jess


----------



## Jodie0509 (Aug 17, 2014)

08/03/2014 we received our doctor referral letter which had been sent to the ivf hospital 
28/04/14 we received the date for our first appointment and a list of blood tests we had to have done before our 1st appointment 

They came back with low iron, low b16 & it said I hadn't been vaccinated against rubella (I had shot when I was a child but blood tests show it didn't work)

11/06/14 our first appointment 
I had to get my 5 jabs of b16 & rubella had to show in my system before I could go ahead with ivf/ icsi 
The appointment determined we would have icsi as my partner had 4x the average sperm quantity but poor quality 

This meant a 3 month wait for all this to happen (jabs & blood test)

05/08/14 I'm vaccinated I emailed these results to the hospital 
07/08/14 they called to book the patient information meeting which tells you everything about what will happen etc
20/08/14 patient information meeting 
(Can now start on my next period)
24/08/14 rang them with period start date
26/08/14 hospital rang me to book personal planning appointment 
02/09/14 personal planning appointment (ordered medicine & informed me of dates of medication)
11/09/14 start northisterone tablets (7 days) these make you start your period
13/09/14 start nasal sprays (stay on until 6/10)
26/09/14 blood test at hospital 8:15am
Started injections in evening 

03/10/14 scan at hospital 7:45am
Showed good size follicles 
06/10/14 scan at hospital 8:15am
Showed 17 good follicles
Rang me later in the day and booked egg collection for 2 days later
08/10/14 had egg collection 
Had 3 days off work 
They call you every morning to update you on your eggs I had 14 collected 
Called me on 13/10/14 to inform me I had a good egg that had turned into a blastocyst on day 5 and they egg transfer was booked for the same day at 13:30 
Pregnancy test to be taken on 24/10/14

Don't quote me on this as this is just my understanding on it - still getting my head around it.

On a normal month women have approx 1 follicle (the follicle holds the egg) the drugs they give you make your body create more) 

My body worked well to the drugs and created 17 follicles they don't want you to have more than 20 follicles as that's over producing of them. 

It doesn't mean they can get a egg out of every follicle they have to be a certain diameter to be a me to get eggs out. 

I have always had regular periods but a few years ago my doctor diagnosed me with pcos he put me on metformin for months. When I went to the ivf hospital they said I don't have pcos and told me to stop the metformin.

The whole process of ivf/ icsi is a big waiting game you feel like you are always waiting for something. 

I've put on weight due to the drugs and it's making me tired, moody and everything in between. 

The information I have provided you with is based on my hospital everyone is different. 

I have ended up telling quite a few ppl close to me just because your thinking about it all the time and desperate to tell people and talk about it. It's hard talking to some people about it but gets easier. 

I wasn't going to tell work and didn't the whole cycle until yesterday I had my return to work and felt I could trust my manager to not tell anyone and it was a huge weight of my mind about making up excuses to what was happening. 

He was so nice about it and it made me feel so much better just incase we have to have another round- he understands. 

My partner has told nobody - he finds if difficult to talk about with anyone but me it's all down to personal choice. 

My doctor and the doctor at the ivf clinic both say not to worry your young etc. It's the most hurtful thing to say. When your ready your ready it's better to tackle it now then in years to come. 
At our age it's so hard as all my friends have babies and other children. 

Good luck hun, please keep me updated it's nice to have someone to talk to. 

Don't hesitate to ask any questions I know how you feel 😊 

Xx


----------



## JessNet21 (Sep 29, 2014)

Wow, thank you for all the information! 

I haven't told work yet as I've just started a new job and don't want them to think oh no... She's going to be a problem... So I'm just going to see how far I can get without saying anything but if I have to, I will. 

We've decided to go private as the waiting list where we are is so long and the success rate is below national average so I've hand picked the hospital where I'd like I go... Very lucky in that aspect I guess. 

On our first consultation which is the begining of November I have an ultrasound where they check my ATC which I think is my Folicle count and a 3D scan for my uterus. Hubby has a semen analysis to do then we both have to be screen for various diseases... HIV, rubella etc. then we go straight into the consultation. So I hope they accept us and we can set a date for eveything! 

I've taken 4 rounds of Clomid and I've put on weight from that, luckily not too much, just hope my ovaries have recovered before we go! I know about the mood swings, mine are terrible!! I just lose it sometimes!

Sorry to tell you my life story, it's nice to be able to talk to someone who's in a similar boat  excuse the cliché comment 

Please let me know how you go on 24th!

Jess x


----------



## Jodie0509 (Aug 17, 2014)

Yes I'm glad it waited as long as possible to tell my work - having the time of for the egg collection and transfer is the hardest as they can't tell you until days before when the op will be and the egg transfer is same day so you kinda have to say to them i will have a op coming up around this time but I can't tell you exactly when. 

My work let me take the time off as sick leave so it's not been too bad! 

We are nhs as get 3 rounds funded which is such a relief then if we need more than we have to pay. 

I could choose between the 2 clinics near me but ours is lovely and all the staff are so welcoming and friendly it's not as scary as you might think. 

Luckily the clinic I am at has no waiting list so if I was ready to start when I went for my first appointment we could of started straight away. 

Hopefully that will be the same for you I couldn't of coped with a waiting list it's enough waiting around as it is 😊 

I do lose it sometimes aswell I don't think anyone else understands how painful it is / emotional side of things. My poor fiancé! We are going to have to change our wedding plans based on the outcome of this month! 

How long have you been ttc? 

Xx


----------



## JessNet21 (Sep 29, 2014)

So good that you didn't have a waiting list! 

Yeah, I think I can handle the physical pain- with a BFP comes lots more examinations, so it's good to get used to pain, lol. But I'm worried about the emotional side and not being able to cope if it's a BFN or a miscarriage  

It sounds like it's all gone really well for you and it's really encouraging for me too, so thank you!

Changing wedding plans will be totally worth it for a postife result 

We got married last July and have been trying ever since. I don't know how but for some reason I knew there was something wrong and went straight to my doctor. I can't fault the NHS so far, they've pushed everything through and I've been referred within a year for IVF so really great. We also tried Clomid but it didn't work  now we've decided to go private as I can't wait any longer. It's driving me crazy!


----------



## Jodie0509 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello,

I have emailed you instead  

x


----------



## shayv (Sep 27, 2014)

hi jodie0509 and jessnet21, wishing you both the best f your treatment so far.jodie0509 fingers crossed for your BBFP on the 24th. Jessnet21 wanted ask how did you know that you weren't ovulating. The consultant who made my referral has said i have anovulation cycles. Is this something you are familiar with. Also I know I have not got the rubella shot but I don't want it as it will harbor my chances of ttc for another 3 months after that and I don't want to delay anything. Do you think this might be a problem when I go for my icsi cycle as it is on the NHS. I have had most of my blood tests done already and from what I know they will use the same results and not make me have further tests. Am I correct in assuming this.jodie0509 where are you based you are blessed with no waiting list lucky you the wait is driving me cuckoo!


----------



## Jodie0509 (Aug 17, 2014)

Hello shayv,

I'm in Bristol and no waiting list here. 

I didn't have my rubella shot and they said I had to have it before they would let me have IVF/ICSI.

Best to have it now and get it over with! It delayed things with me aswell 😔

They will want copy of all the blood tests providing they are within the 3 month period before you start otherwise you will have to have them all again (like I did) 

Xxx


----------



## MrsWakey269 (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi jodie

Im 25 and my DH is 29 and have TTC for 6 years and we are also on our 1st ICSI round and jst had my ET yesterday and due bak for test on 26th ... ive had cramp like pain since yesterday off and on and get twinges when i sneeze or go to toilet .. im doing everything in my power not to google it or over think it but fingers crossed we get a BFP!!

I couldnt have not told my work as i am a nursery practitioner and felt it easier to tell them what was going on as i was finding it an emotional struggle and they have been so supportive and understanding that im so glad i did as its made it so much easier and a weight of my shoulders .. i have however restricted recent information just to my manager as i felt if it didnt work i only had to tell her it was a BFN rather than 12 people 

Its a relief to know other women on here are having th same issues and feeling same pains ie AF pains too xxx


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi there 
I'm 23, and booked in for IVF in August, I was wondering how it is all going for you both? Did you get your BFP? I really hope all is going well, and I would love any advice from you both about the whole process
Thanks 
Amy 
X


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi Amy, 
This post is from a while ago so I thought id chirp in too in case the other girls are no longer active on FF, I am 25 and starting DE IVF in august (maybe we can be cycle buddies)  
Are you having OE or DE? will it be your first cycle?

Hope your well! 

Beccas


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi Beccas!
Nice to hear from you
Oh that would be great to be cycle buddies, keep me updated with everything. Is this your first round? Have you have your first planning appointment yet?
I've having OE. 
I'm glad you managed to find an egg donor.
Are you having IVF through the NHS or private? Is it egg share you are doing?
So many questions, sorry...  
Amy


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, 
Yes it is my first round so full of hope, worry and i think kind of ignorant bliss about how its all going to go!! 
will this be your first?
Finding a donor took forever, it was such an awful wait, but i guess most of IVF is a waiting game isnt it! 
I get 3 tries on the NHS so we are very fortunate in that way, what about you? Yea its an egg sharer, I'm actually pleased that it is instead of an altruistic donor, i feel safe in the knowledge that she will be looking after her body as well as she possibly can because she also want to get a baby out of it, and will have as much emotional investment into the process as myself.
Saying that, i think people who step forward to be an altruistic donor are incredible, and i am not meaning to be negative towards them in ANY way! i just mean for my first cycle its what we wanted and to think we are helping another couple who may not have been able to afford private treatment without us is great!! 
How are you feeling about starting treatment? i dont think we get a planning appointment, we have been given the prescriptions we nee and a timetable of when everything is happening and what we need to do, so i think the next time we need to visit the clinic will be the first week in Aug for our baseline scan! 
Beccas


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Hiya
It'll be my first round too, so similar feelings to you - fear, excitement, impatience, hope, disbelief ect
How long did it take to find a donor if you don't mind me asking? I wasn't aware they do egg share on the NHS, that is good.
Oh fantastic, I am so glad you get three goes - very lucky indeed! Where about in the country are you? We only get one cycle on the NHS down here in Devon, and there is talk of getting rid of that! I'm trying hard to get equal tries for everyone... but not much luck ATM.
I see where you are coming from about egg sharer, and I agree. After this cycle of IVF we are looking in to doing egg share -  from the other side. As there is no way we can afford private treatment, plus I would get to help another couple out!
Oh that is interesting how they are doing things differently for you, we won't get any of that till we have out planning appointment, and we have no idea when that will be - I Hate the waiting game!! I am too impatient for this 

I was quite nervous and scared, but now I am feeling exited and just can't wait for it to happen - I also have a rather large phobia of needles -  I used to faint nearly every time - but slowly getting over that from all the bloods tests I've had so far, so interested to see how I will be with injecting myself. 

Take care
Amy


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, 

We gave them our details of what kind of donor we would like in feb and then had a trial cycle in march and then got our match about 3 weeks ago ish. 
so it was a long process.. especially after being on such a long waiting list for he ivf in the first place! 
We are in Newcastle, i was under the impression they determine how many goes you get on your personal circumstances but maybe im wrong with that?
Yea, i think egg sharing is fantastic as it helps out all parties involved, i think that it can either reduce the cost of treatment or eliminate cost altogether, im not sure what criteria that depends on though.
Luckily as i have POF i dont get periods so i dont have to go through the needle stage! im so glad because id really have to think seriously how much i wanted treatment as i cant even be in the same room as a needle!!
So do you have any dates of what starts when yet? 
I let myself get exited sometimes, then i have to give myself a shake and remember that in reality we dont have a huge chance of this working, especially first time!!!  

Beccas


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Ah that is interesting, you have a slight say in the type of donor then? Do they try and match physical features ect? Yeah, and every month feels like a year in IVF terms 
As far as I am aware, the ultimate thing that determines how many chances you are offered comes down to what your Local CCG offers, which varies any where from no chances to three chances and then within that they have their own criteria that determines more things. So you are very lucky to have the three goes, as I think only something like 20% of the CCG's in the country offer 3 tries

Oh lucky you!! No injections, I'm envious!  So what does your cycle involve then?

Nope no dates yet, and we are on holiday the first two weeks of July, so hoping the letter doesn't arrive then! hehe. I would have liked to have the appointment before the end of this month, but doesn't look like that is going to happen... but never mind. Time takes forever when you are in it, but looking back in time it flies by.

Yeah, it's hard not to get excited, and you always hear 'Stay positive', but at the same time, you don't want to be too positive...

It's a hard balance to find. Oh well, time will tell! And we have many more years and many more attempts ahead of us hopefully

How many children would you like to have?

Amy


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah we can specify hair colour and eye colour if we wanted, but we just said we are pretty flexible, myself and dh have total opposite features and when you factor in even just our very close family there are so many variations that could come out if we had our own biological child together, so we wernt too fussy.. and the more fussy you are the harder it is to find a donor and the longer it takes! In our view any donor is giving us the most precious gift we could ever wish for, who are we to be fussy??
yeah i didnt realise so little people had three tries... thanking my lucky stars! 
So basically i have my basline scan and start the hormones a day later and then two weeks late donor will (hopefully)  have ec and dp will do is 'thing' and then wait and see if any fertilise, and wait either 3 or 5 days like usual. it actually makes the whole process lot quicker for us, our donor will probably be starting her treatment in the next couple of weeks an then il kind of jump on when she gets to the point where we need to take the hormones to thicken lining etc.
Hopefully you get your dates soon, it makes it alot more real and you really feel like you can plan more when you have dates to work with, although there is so much room for dates to change! 
To be honest, because i found out about POF so early i have never thought about it, i have always known id like to have a child and also that it would have to be through DE IVF so always had the thought process that we would be lucky to have one!! 
where you off to on your hols? my entire family will be away around time of OTD, we were supposed to be going but with dates possibley changing we cant risk it! We did have one in may though! And planning on getting a log cabin in the lakes for a couple of days if we get to embryo transfer as itl be around my birthday anyway!!


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh wow, didn't realise you could be that specific, but yeah, I agree, I'd be lucky to have any baby, whatever colour hair it has! 
Ah yes, of course, you won't need to do the injections cause that's for stimulating egg growth - lucky you. 
Ah okies, yeah, that is a much quicker process for you which is nice. 
Yeah, i can't wait to at least have the dates, it'll make the wait easier to bare. 
Fair enough, I suppose it's different when you already know you are going to have issues. I've always wanted a big family, 4 kids plus... so don't think it's quite going to turn out like that, I'd be happy with the one, ecstatic to get two, and ect ect
We are heading up to Scotland, but probably stop off on the way up camping/van sleeping - bit of a mini road trip I guess. Oh that will be lovely, we were up in the lakes in the beginning of the year - we went up scafell in the snow which was amazing! (cold, but amazing  )


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Yeah, they basically try and match a donor to the person it is replacing as close as possible but im sure some people will be more focused on the details than others, as i said, we were not too fussy as any baby we have we will love dearly!! 
You never know.. only nee two successful cycles and have twins for each....
SO have they told you itl be august been nee to confirm dates then? How long will the process be for you? from starting down reg to the 2ww?
Ive been trying to work out when or donor will be starting but because i dont no alot about that side of things i havent been able to work it out!! 
Ah my Mum and Dad climb scarfell alot, they are very keen walkers an drag us along every now and again, im afraid i love the lakes and gentle walks but climbing the highest mountain in the U.K is certainly not for me! (cant remember what its called) helvelyn or something maybe??


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Well we were told that egg collection will be in August, so I'm guessing it could be either August or septemeber, and we are waiting on our planning appointment to get  dates, as after first planning appointment, I shall ring up when my next period arrives, and that becomes day one, and I think about day 21 of the cycle I start the down regulating part, which is tablets, and then after next period arrives, ita two weeks of injections, and then agge collection. So I think its about four weeks, but it varies from person to person. 

Oh lovely, that's how I got into walking, being dragged along by my parents lol. The tallest mountain in the UK is up in Scotland, which is Ben Nevis, second tallest is in Wales, Snowdon, and third is Scafell.


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, 

Oh i see, im waiting for the Aug/Sept cycle buddies board to be put up, its great FF has them and you can go through the treatment with other people at the same time! 
Yeah i think they have done some of them! 
I do enjoy going with them but i would never choose to do it just myself and partner. 
Hes really into cars so we spend alot of time at car shows!


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah I cant wait to get my dates so I can get on the cycle buddy forum, I love the idea of going through this with others, and no around me in real life really understands what we are going through, and I think my husband gets a bit bored of me always talking about it haha. 

Ah fair enough, my husband is rather in to cars, but fortunately we don't spend too much time at car shows, mainly as we are too tight to pay to go to them haha


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Just an update -  Finally got our planning appointment - think they forgot about us! I had to phone up a couple times, and they are squeezing us in on the 14th of August... so I am far happier now I know its all starting to happen! How is everything going for you?


----------



## beccas (Nov 7, 2011)

Fantastic news!! 
Supposed to be having baseline scan a week today but stopped usual hrt last week and am feeling a bit crampy and worries I'm going to have a bleed which wasn't expected as I never do. So not sure what it would mean for me am going to ring cljnic in the morning. 
Panicking slightly as don't want any problems before it's even begun! 😁


----------



## sandyman (Dec 2, 2014)

Well try not to worry too much - I know, easier said than done - but there isn't much you can do unfortunately, irs down to your body and the clinic now! 
Keep me posted 
X


----------

